# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Алтарь дома

## Данагуль

Здравствуйте! Харе Кришна! Скажите пожалуйста можно украшать алтарь, например искуственными цветами, тканью, салфетками, красивыми вещами разными, украшениями

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Данагуль!

Мы являемся садхана-бхактами, т.е. занимаемся регулируемым преданным служением. Это означает, что мы хотим доставить наслаждение Кришне, но не можем довериться своему уму и самостоятельно определить, как это лучше сделать, поэтому мы принимаем авторитетные указания. В вопросам организации и  украшения алтаря нам лучше следовать авторитетным наставлениям.

Из книги Е.С Бхакти Викаши Свами «Введение в философию и практику Сознания Кришны»:

"Храм в вашем доме
Преданным,	имеющим	семью  (в	особенности	тем,	кто	живет	вдалеке	от	проповеднического	центра
ИСККОН),	необходимо	создать	атмосферу	храма	у	себя	дома.	Если	вся	ваша	семья	будет	поклоняться
Господу, отводя этому главное место в своей жизни, ваше обыденное жилище превратится в святую обитель.
Те,	кто	располагают	достаточной	жилой	площадью,	могут	отвести	для	поклонения	Кришне	отдельную
комнату, установив	там алтарь. Не	имеющие такой	возможности могут	соорудить алтарь в обычной	жилой комнате.

Алтарная комната — это то место, где члены семьи собираются, чтобы петь киртан, проводить арати и
читать	священные	писания.	На	алтаре	Кришне	предлагается	пища.	Кроме	того,	алтарная	комната	—
подходящее место для повторения джапы, изучения шастр и вознесения молитв.
Дома Господу и Его чистым преданным можно поклоняться в форме их изображений. Со временем, когда
члены	семьи	утвердятся	в	преданном	служении	и	приобретут	некоторый	опыт,	вы	сможете	установить
Божества.	Для	домохозяев,	получивших	духовное	посвящение,	поклонение	Божествам	должно	стать
неотъемлемой составляющей духовной жизни.
Поклонение Божествам должно осуществляться под руководством духовного учителя. Поэтому я не стану
подробно	описывать	его	в	этой	книге.	Если	вы	поклоняетесь	Господу	с	любовью	и	преданностью,	то
поклонение	изображению	ничем	не	уступает	поклонению	Божествам,	сделанным	из	дерева,	камня	или
металла. Но поскольку такое	поклонение требует строгого соблюдения	определенных правил, разрешение
поклоняться	Божествам	обычно	дается	тем,	кто	практикует	преданное	служение	в	течение	достаточно
длительного времени.



Домашний алтарь должен иметь следующие изображения (см. рис.3; номера изображений соответствуют
их положению на алтаре):
1.Изображения ачарьев сампрадайи:
а) Ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады;
б) Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура;
в) Гауракишоры Даса Бабаджи;
г) Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Иногда преданные также помещают на алтарь изображение Джаганнатхи Даса
Бабаджи.
2.Шесть Госвами Вриндавана: Рупа Госвами, Санатана Госва-ми, Рагхунатха Бхатта Госвами, Рагхунатха
Даса	Госвами,	Гопала	Бхатта	Госвами	и	Джива	Госвами.	Это	—	выдающиеся	ученики	Господа	Чайтаньи,
познакомившие мир с философией и практикой Гаудия вайшнавизма.
3 .Панча-таттва  (Господь	Чайтанья	и	Его	ближайшие	спутники:	Господь	Нитьянанда,	Шри	Адвайта
Ачарья, Шри Гададхара Пандит, Шриваса Тхакур).
4.Господь	Нрисимхадева.	Преданные	поклоняются	этой	форме	Господа,	потому	что	Господь
Нрисимхадева:
а) защищает от демонов и всевозможных беспокойств, столь многочисленных в век Кали;
б) помогает избавиться от укоренившихся в сердце демонических желаний.
5.Радха-Кришна.
6.Преданные, получившие духовное посвящение или официально принявшие прибежище у одного из гуру
ИСККОН  (см.	главу  “Гуру	и	духовное	посвящение”),	помещают	на алтарь	изображение	своего	духовного
учителя.
Следует	отметить, что	изображение того, кто	занимает	более высокое положение	в духовной	иерархии,
нельзя	помещать	ниже	изображений	тех,	кто	им	поклоняется.	Например,	изображение	гуру	никогда	не
следует ставить выше изображения Кришны.
Панча-таттва	поклоняется	Радха-Кришне,	а	им,	в	свою	очередь,	поклоняются	ачаръи	ученической
преемственности. Поэтому изображение Панча-таттвы должно быть расположено ниже изображения Радха-
Кришны, но выше портретов ачарьев сампрадайи.
Вайшнавы, принадлежащие к истинной сампрадайе, поклоняются изначальной Личности Бога, Кришне, с
Его экспансиями, внутренними энергиями и	чистыми преданными-ачаръями. При	этом они равнодушны	ко

всем	низшим	формам	поклонения,	таким,	как	поклонение	полубогам.	Вайшнавы	очень	разборчивы	в
отношении того, какие	изображения помещать	на алтарь. Хотя такие	уважаемые личности,	как полубоги	и
наши предки, безусловно, достойны почтения, им не следует поклоняться там, где вы поклоняетесь Кришне.
Что касается различных лжевоплощений Бога и мошенников, выдающих себя за садху, то им и подавно нет
места на алтаре.
Лучше	всего,	если	ваш	алтарь	специально	изготовлен	из	дерева	или	какого-либо	другого	материала	и
достаточно	просторен, чтобы на нем	можно было	правильно и	красиво	разместить все изображения. Слева
перед	алтарем	поставьте	небольшой	столик	высотой	около	метра,	—	на	него	вы	будете	ставить	поднос	с
предметами,	используемыми	во	время	арати.	Для	предложения	пищи	вам	потребуется	еще	один	столик,
высотой	около тридцати сантиметров. Кроме того, вам	нужно иметь небольшую циновку (предпочтительно
из травы куша) или просто коврик из ткани. На нем вы будете сидеть во время пуджи и предложения пищи.
В книге “Нектар преданности” перечислены все те правила и предписания, которые надлежит соблюдать,
находясь	в	алтарной.	Зачастую	всему	этому	трудно	следовать	в	домашних	условиях,	но	тем	не	менее
постарайтесь поддерживать достаточно высокий стандарт.
Поклонение Божествам: пуджа и арати
Этот	аспект	преданного	служения	довольно	сложен	и	достаточно	объемен,	поэтому	я	приведу	лишь
краткое его описание.
Представленная	здесь информация главным образом	предназначена	для тех,	кто	поклоняется Господу	у
себя	дома  (она	скорее	будет	полезна	тем,	кто	поклоняется	изображению	Господа,	а	не	установленным
Божествам).
Вовсе необязательно и даже нежелательно, чтобы каждый следовал усложненному стандарту поклонения.
Лучше	всего	придерживаться	упрощенного	варианта	пуджи,	уделяя	основное	внимание	юга-дхарме,	т.е.
воспеванию	святых	имен	Господа.	Безусловно,	поклонение	Божествам	—	важный	аспект	преданного
служения,	но	для	того,	чтобы	это	поклонение	было	эффективным, необходимо	совмещать	его	с киртаном.
Повторение святых имен — основной метод осознания Бога в эту эпоху. Желающим более детально изучить
процесс	поклонения	Божествам	советую	обратиться	к	опубликованной	в	ИСККОН	книге  “Панчаратра-
прадипа”, которая подробно освещает данный вопрос.
Согласно  “Хари-бхакти-виласе”	и	другим	авторитетным	писаниям,	стандарт	поклонения	Божествам
может варьироваться в зависимости от обстоятельств. Поэтому преданным, живущим дома, целесообразно
поклоняться	Господу	в	соответствии	со	своими	возможностями.	Совсем	необязательно	поклоняться
домашним Божествам так же пышно, как в крупном храме.
По сути надлежащий стандарт заключается в следующем:
необходимо	установить	Божества	по	всем	правилам	и	поклоняться	Им	в	строгом	соответствии	с
указаниями священных писаний. Однако далеко не все преданные готовы к этому. Многие просто не имеют
такой возможности. Именно для них и предназначены данные рекомендации.
Следует	также	отметить,	что	писания	не	дают	одного,	четко	сформулированного	метода	поклонения.
Поэтому	я	опишу	наиболее	простые	моменты,	которые	сможет	легко	освоить	каждый.	Например,	дома
вполне	нормально, что	женщина	проводит пуджу	и	арати,	хотя	это	недопустимо	ни в	одном	из	известных
храмов Индии. Тем	не менее даже дома женщины не должны непосредственно поклоняться Божествам во
время менструации.
Все, что находится в комнате Божеств, и все предметы, используемые в поклонении, должны содержаться
в	идеальной чистоте. Божества, изображения, украшающие алтарь ткани, раковины, предлагаемые	во время
арати платки, пол и стены комнаты Божеств — все это требует регулярного ухода. Как только вы заметили,
что	одежды Божеств	слегка обветшали или износились, смените их. Бронзовые и медные предметы должны
быть	всегда	начищены	до	блеска.	Цветы,	предложенные	во	время	арати,	лучше	всего	вечером	убирать	с
алтаря.
Перед	тем	как	проводить	арати	или	предлагать	пуджу  (и	даже	перед	тем,	как	готовить,	если	вы
поклоняетесь	установленным	Божествам),	необходимо	совершить	омовение	и	надеть	чистую	одежду.
Поклоняться	Божествам	лучше	всего	в	одежде	из	шелка	или	хлопка.	Шерсть,	согласно	строгим	правилам
поклонения,	не подходит для этой цели, хотя	и считается	чистой. Любые	синтетические ткани	непригодны
для	поклонения	Божествам.	Преданный,	совершающий	поклонение,	должен	быть	одет	в	вайшнавскую
одежду (см. главу “Внешний вид вайшнава”), а не в одежду западного образца.
Хотя стандарт поклонения домохозяев может быть невысоким, не нужно скупиться, поклоняясь Господу.
Если	у	вас	есть	хоть	какие-то	средства,	постарайтесь	по	крайней	мере	предлагать	Божествам	красивые,
свежие цветы и качественные благовония.
Кришна	живет	в	деревенской	атмосфере	Вриндавана,	и	Ему	очень	нравятся	цветы.	Подношение	из
душистых	цветов	радует	Кришну	больше,	чем	подношение	из	золота	и	драгоценных	камней.	Ему	в
особенности по душе белые благоухающие цветы.
Церемония арати
На	специально	используемый для этой цели поднос	поместите предметы, которые понадобятся	вам во
время	арати. Предметы	собираются	вне комнаты	Божеств.	Когда все	готово,	поставьте поднос	на столик	у
 алтаря. Предметы с 9 по 12 должны всегда находиться в комнате Божеств.
Предметы, используемые во время арати (см. рис.4):
1) Раковина, звук которой оповещает о начале и об окончании арати.
2) Сосуд со свежей водой и ложечкой (для ачамана).
3) Благовония (три палочки, в крайнем случае — одна).



Рис.4

4)	Панчапрадипа	—	светильник	с	пятью	фитильками,	пропитанными	топленым	маслом  (вместо	него
можно использовать светильник с одним фитильком).
5) Раковина для предложения воды и подставка для нее.
6) Сосуд, в который сливается предложенная вода.
7)Платок. Для этой цели можно использовать носовые	платки без надписей. Лучше всего иметь	два или
три платка специально для этой цели. Платок должен быть чистым и аккуратно сложенным.
8) Тарелочка с цветками.
9) Масляный фитиль или свеча (со спичками).
10) Чамара (опахало).
11) Веер из павлиньих перьев.
12) Колокольчик.
Перед	тем	как	войти	в	комнату Божеств,	пуджари	кланяется	и	совершает ачаман	следующим	образом:
взяв	ложечку	в	левую	руку,	он	помещает	три	капли	воды	на	правую	ладонь,	выпивает	их,	после	чего
произносит “ом кешавая намах”. Процедура повторяется еще дважды. Но после того, как вы выпили воду во
второй раз, повторите “ом нираяная намах”, а после третьего раза — “ом мадхавая мамах” Сосуд для ачамана
используется	на	протяжении	всего	арати.	Водой	из	него	вы	будете	очищать	предметы	перед	тем.	как
предлагать их Господу. Для этого достаточно трижды сбрызнуть при помощи ложечки тот или иной предмет.
Кроме того перед тем. как предлагать предмет, необходимо очистить тремя каплями воды и правую руку.
Совершив ачаман, сбрызните водой раковину (которую следует хранить рядом с алтарем), возьмите ее в
правую руку и трижды протрубите в нее. Снова очистите раковину водой из сосуда для ачамана, а также
правую руку, войдите в комнату Божеств и, звоня в колокольчик, откройте занавес.
Как только открывается занавес, все присутствующие преданные кланяются Божествам, затем встают и
начинают	киртан. Пуджари очищает	благовония  (трижды сбрызгивая	на их	основание водой	из сосуда	для
ачамана) и зажигает их от масляного светильника или от свечи, которые, в свою очередь, зажигаются при
входе в комнату Божеств. Масляный светильник может гореть постоянно. Благовония можно зажечь и при
помощи спичек.
Затем очистите водой обе руки и колокольчик, возьмите его в левую руку, а благовония — в правую и
начинайте арати. Последовательно предлагайте предметы, звоня в колокольчик.
Согласно опубликованному в ИСККОН руководству по поклонению Божествам, предметы во время арати
предлагаются следующим образом. Сперва подношение следует показать Шриле Прабхупаде (или, если вы
уже приняли прибежище у одного из гуру ИСККОН, своему духовному учителю и затем Шриле Прабхупаде).
Мы	не можем	предлагать что-либо	непосредственно Кришне.	Сначала мы должны	предложить	это	своему
духовному учителю. Таким образом,	мы должны предлагать предметы	подношения	Господу, сознавая	себя
слугой Шрилы Прабхупады и всех гуру парампары. Предлагая тот или иной предмет, мы плавно описываем
им	по	часовой	стрелке	сначала	вокруг	стоп	Господа,	затем	вокруг	головы	и,	наконец,	вокруг	всего	тела.
Таким	же	образом	предложите	данный	предмет	сперва	Шримати	Радхарани,	затем	Господу	Чайтанье,
Господу Нитьянанде и далее	всем гуру парампары	от старшего	к младшему, заканчивая своим духовным
учителем. Мы предлагаем Шримати Радхарани то, что было предложено Кришне, а Господу Чайтанье — то,
что	предложено	Радхе	и	т.д.	В	некоторых	писаниях	говорится,	что,	предлагая	тот	или	иной	предмет,
необходимо описывать им определенное число кругов.

Предметы во время арати предлагаются в следующем порядке:
1. Благовония.
2. Лампада.
3. Вода в маленькой раковине.
4. Платок или ткань.
5. Цветы.
6. Чамара.
7. Павлиний веер.
Предлагая	воду, понемногу сливайте ее в специальный сосуд по мере предложения	Божествам и далее
духовным	учителям ученической преемственности. Завершив предложение, слейте оставшуюся в раковине
воду в специальный сосуд, возьмите его в левую руку; повернувшись к преданным, налейте немного воды в
правую	ладонь	и	разбрызгайте	ее	над	их	головами.	Повторите	несколько	раз,	чтобы	каждому	попало	на
голову хотя бы несколько капель. Предлагая цветы, кладите по одному или по нескольку цветков к лотосным
стопам Божеств и гуру-парампары, а остальные раздайте присутствующим преданным.
Чамару и веер	предлагают не описывающими движениями, а смахивая тех, кому вы	поклоняетесь. Не
следует предлагать веер зимой, поскольку воздух и без того достаточно прохладен. Не забывайте очищать
водой	руку	после	предложения	того	или	иного	предмета.	Перед	тем	как	предлагать	предмет,	также
сбрызгивайте его водой.
Арати	длится около	двадцати минут. После его	завершения пуджари трижды трубит	в раковину, киртан
прекращается, ведущий киртана повторяет према-дхвани  (см. главу “Песни и молитвы”). Предложенные во
время арати предметы выносят из комнаты Божеств для последующей чистки и мойки. Протрубив в раковину
по	завершении	арати,	пуджари	предлагает	Божествам	ароматическое	масло.	Для	этого	следует	обмакнуть
ватный тампон в ароматическое масло и предложить его лицам Божеств.
Не путать с раковиной, в которую вы трубили перед началом арати (Прим. перев.).
После	этого	палочка	в	качестве	прасада	отдается	преданным,	которые	смазывают	маслом	верх	правой
ладони и вдыхают аромат. Заметьте, что Божествам	нельзя предлагать масла, приготовленные на спиртовой
основе.
Во	время	арати	пуджари	должен	полностью	сосредоточить	свое	внимание	на	Верховном	Господе,
поклоняясь Ему с чувством глубокого почтения и благоговения.
Иногда	во	время	арати	Божествам	предлагают	только	благовония,	цветы	и	чамару.	Такое	подношение
называется	дхупа-арати. Но	во	время утреннего  (мангала-арати) и	вечернего арати  (сандхья-арати) должны
предлагаться все семь предметов, приведенных выше.
Пуджа
В	шастрах	описываются	различные	методы	пуджи,	причем	все	они	весьма	сложны.	Поэтому	здесь	я
приведу лишь основные принципы, так как не каждый сможет проводить пуджу в ее усложненном варианте.
Тому,	как	совершать	пуджу,	необходимо	обучаться	после	получения	второй	инициации.	Однако	даже
начинающие преданные, стремящиеся ежедневно совершать несложную пуджу в домашних условиях, могут
осуществить свое желание, следуя этим простым рекомендациям. Данные рекомендации предназначены тем,
кто	поклоняется	изображению	Господа.	Если	же вы	поклоняетесь Божествам	из дерева,	металла,	мрамора
или меди, вам лучше обратиться за советом к опытному пуджари.
Пуджа	проводится	рано	утром	после	мангала-арати,	после	того	как	вы	привели	в	порядок	алтарь,
протерли	все	изображения и убрались в	комнате Божеств.	Согласно священным писаниям, во	время пуджи
следует	предлагать	пять,	десять,	шестнадцать	или	шестьдесят	четыре	упачары  (предмета	поклонения).
Основные пять упачар — это гандха (ароматическая смесь), цветы, благовония, лампада и найведья (пища).
Сначала	пуджа	предлагается	духовному	учителю,	затем	Гаура-Нитай	и	только	потом	Радха-Кришне.
Совершив	пуджу	духовному учителю, обратитесь	к	нему с	молитвой,	чтобы	он позволил	вам	поклоняться
Гаура-Нитай и Радха-Кришне. Ниже приводится описание пуджи с предложением пяти предметов.
Приготовьте	гандху  (пасту	из древесины	сандалового дерева	и камфоры, при	этом используйте	розовое
сандаловое	дерево,	а	не	ярко-красное).	Сядьте	на	коврик	в	комнате	Божеств	и	поставьте	перед	собой	на
столик	изображение	своего	духовного	учителя.	Умастите	лоб	духовного	учителя	гандхой.	Затем	возьмите
свежий	лист	туласи и	при	помощи	гандхч прикрепите	его	к правой	руке гуру  (помните, что	туласи	можно
предлагать лишь лотосным стопам Божеств, относящихся к Вишну-таттве; вы же помещаете лист туласи на
руку	духовного	учителя	для	того,	чтобы	он	предложил	его	лотосным	стопам	Кришны).	После	этого
предлагайте	благовония, светильник и цветы (так же как во	время арати). Предложив цветы, положите их	к
лотосным стопам духовного учителя. Теперь украсьте изображение гуру гирляндой из свежих цветов (делать
гирлянду может либо	сам пуджари, либо любой другой член вашей семьи). Далее точно так же предложите
пуджу Панча-таттве, затем — Радха-Кришне. После этого предложите найведъю (пищу). Это могут быть как
свежие	фрукты,	сладости, молоко, так	и вареные	блюда. Итак, пуджа закончена,	и вы	можете проводить
арати.
Во время пуджи следует повторять соответствующие мантры, прославляющие духовного учителя, Гаура-
Нитай и Радха-Кришну.
Обычно в храмах одежду Божеств меняют один или два раза в день. Но в домашних условиях допустимо делать это раз в неделю.

Туласи

“Туласи	благотворна	во	всех	отношениях.	Тому,	кто	просто	смотрит	на	нее,	дотрагивается	до	нее,
возносит	ей молитвы,	в почтении	склоняется	перед	ней, слушает	повествования	о	ней или	выращивает ее,
всегда сопутствуют удача и благоденствие. Каждый, кто служит туласи любым из описанных выше способов,
обретает вечную жизнь в царстве Вайкунтхи” (“Сканда Пурана”).
Поклонение	туласи	—	важный	аспект	преданного	служения.	Туласи	—	любимое	растение	Кришны.
Кришне очень нравятся ее листья и бутоны. Поэтому каждый преданный выращивает дома по крайней мере
одно	или	два	деревца,	ежедневно	поливая	их,	выражая	им	свое	почтение	и	бережно	ухаживая	за	ними.
Здоровое и активно растущее туласи — признак того, что тот, кто поклоняется ей, обрел бхакти.
Туласи-арати
Туласи-арати	проводят	обычно	в	алтарной	комнате.	Перед	тем как	внести туласи	в	храмовую	комнату,
закройте алтарь (поскольку туласи нельзя поклонятся перед Божествами). До начала арати украсьте горшок,
в котором растет туласи, красивой тканью. Поставьте Туласи-деви на специальную подставку или столик в
центре	комнаты.	Как только	туласи	внесли в алтарную,	один из преданных повторяет	следущую	мантру;
остальные, склонившись в поклоне, повторяют ее за ним (мантра повторяется трижды):
вриндаяи туласи-девьяи
прияяи кешавасья ча
вишну-бхакти-праде деви
сатъяватьяи намо намах
После	этого	преданные	начинают	петь  “номо	намах	туласи” (см.	главу  “Песни	и	молитвы”),	а	один	из
преданных проводит арати.
Для	арати	вам	потребуется	приготовленный	заранее	поднос	со	следующими	предметами:	сосуд	для
ачамана, колокольчик, три благовония, лампада и тарелочка с цветами. Кроме того, не забудьте спички или
свечу для того, чтобы зажечь благовония и фитиль лампады. Перед тем как начать арати, пуджари совершает
ачаман. Затем круговыми движениями по часовой стрелке он предлагает Туласи-деви благовония, лампаду и
цветы.	Предложенные	благовония	втыкают	в	специальную	подставку.	Предложенную	лампаду	пуджари
передает одному из преданных, который обходит с ней всех присутствующих, а те поочередно дотрагиваются
до огня рукой и затем касаются ею лба. Предложив туласи цветы, положите несколько из них у основания
ствола, а остальные раздайте преданным.
По	окончании	туласи-арати	преданные	несколько	раз	обходят	вокруг Туласи-деви	по	часовой	стрелке,
повторяя мантру:
яни кани ча папани
брахма-хатьядикани ча
тани тани пранашьянти
прадакшинах паде паде
После этого все поют Харе Кришна мака-мантру.
Еще несколько слов о Туласи
Листья	туласи	необходимы	для	поклонения	Вишну.	Срывать	их	следует	утром,	после	восхода	солнца.
Делать	это	нужно	очень	осторожно.	Обходя	Туласи-деви	после	арати	и	предлагая	ей	воду,	будьте
осмотрительны: постарайтесь	не задеть растение, чтобы	тем самым	не причинить Туласи	боль. Помните:
туласи — не простое деревце, она — великая преданная Кришны.
Тулиси-манджари  (бутоны) следует срезать, как только они	появляются. Иначе вокруг вашего деревца
вырастут	еще	несколько	и	вам	будет	трудно	как	следует	ухаживать	за	ними.	Если	вы	будете	срезать
манджари, как только они появились, ваше туласи будет расти здоровой и крепкой.
Туласи	следует	держать	в	месте,	куда	закрыт	доступ	животным:	собакам,	которые	любят	мочиться	на
туласи, и козам, которые любят ее есть. Туласи не следует ставить в проходе, где люди, проходя мимо, будут
ее	задевать. Детей  (да и	взрослых тоже)	следует научить почтительному отношению к	туласи. Кроме	того,
туласи не выносит палящего летнего солнца, поэтому летом старайтесь держать ее в тени.
Хотя туласи	обладает целебными свойствами, преданные	не используют ее	как лекарственное	растение.
Туласи — чистая преданная Кришны, достойная нашего поклонения, поэтому вайшнавы выращивают туласи
исключительно для того, чтобы развить в себе преданность Кришне.
Листья	туласи	можно	предлагать	только	лотосным	стопам	Божеств,	относящихся	к	Вишну-таттве,	т.е.
Божествам Кришны, Нрисимхадевы, Господа Чайтаньи, Нитьянанды Прабху, Адвайты Прабху и т.п., но их
нельзя	предлагать	лотосным	стопам	Радхара-ни,	Гададхары	Пандита,	Шриваса	Пандита	или	лотосным
стопам ачарьев сампрадайи. Однако во время пуджи можно помещать листок туласи на правую руку своего
духовного	учителя,	чтобы	он	мог	предложить	его	лотосным	стопам	Кришны.	Листья	туласи	также
необходимы для предложения Господу бхоги (пищи)."




Из руководства по вайшнавскому этикету храма Шри Шри Радха Гопинатх, Чаупатти, Бомбей, Индия:

"7) Поклонение божествам
а)	Всем грихастхам очень важно поклоняться Божествам у себя дома. Божества могут быть нарисованы, сделаны из дерева, глины, мрамора, металла и т.д.
Алтарь можно соорудить в соответствии со своими средствами.
б)	О подробностях постройки алтаря, порядке и стандартах поклонения,
необходимых принадлежностях и т.д. можно проконсультироваться с другими
преданными.
в)	Поклонение Гаура-Нитай как основным Божествам принесёт вашей семье
большое благо, хотя можно также поклоняться и Радхе-Кришне.
г)	По стандарту на алтаре должны присутствовать гуру, парам-гуру, Гаура-
Нитай или Панча-татгва и Радха-Кришна
д)	Не обязательно, чтобы стандарт поклонения домашним Божествам был таким
же, как стандарт поклонения Божествам, установленным в храме. Тем не менее,
надо стараться, чтобы поклонение совершалось регулярно, согласно
установленному распорядку и в соответствии с обстоятельствами.
е)	Посещение храма всегда должно быть на первом месте. Ради этого домашних
Божеств можно уложить отдыхать.
ж)	Минимальные требования:
•	Вся пища, которая готовится в доме, должна предлагаться Божествам.
•	Арати рекомендуется проводить по крайней мере два раза в день, утром и
вечером, в сопровождении киртана.
•	Каждому арати должно предшествовать предложение бхоги.
•	Во время арати нельзя разговаривать, жестикулировать, оглядываться назад и
т.д.
з)	Когда семья куда-то уезжает, Божеств можно уложить отдыхать.
и)	Дети гоже могут поклоняться Божествам.
к) Уход за Божествами, совершение подношений Им, шитьё одежд и
изготовление украшений для Них - вся эта деятельность очень очищает нас, и в
этом могут участвовать все члены семьи,
л) Порядок проведения арати описан в Приложении VII.
м) Туласи Деви:
•	Если есть возможность, хорошо иметь дома растение Туласи. При этом
нужно обязательно обеспечить необходимое освещение и поливку.
•	Листья Туласи можно класть в каждое подношение, а также на лотосные
стопы Господа.
•	Запомните: листья Туласи нельзя предлагать лотосным стопам гуру и даже
Шримати Радхарани, или класть в подношение гуру. Однако их можно класть в
руки Шримати Радхарани.
•	Туласи Деви - любимое растение Кришны. Говорится, что Кришна не
принимает никакие подношения, если в них нет Туласи (когда это возможно).
•	Если есть возможность, можно поклоняться Туласи Деви.
н) Когда вы шьёте одежды Божествам или делаете гирлянды, нужно быть
особенно внимательным:
•	Вдевая нитку в иголку, не пользуйтесь слюной.
•	Цветы, ткани и т.д. нельзя класть на пол, нужно использовать для этого
специальный кусок ткани.
•	Цветы, которые вы предлагаете, не должны быть испорченными и должны
приятно пахнуть."

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Данагуль

Харе Кришна! Спасибо большое  :vanca calpa:

----------

